# Two RIP in Purley on Thames, Berkshire - 14-2



## DCLane (14 Feb 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-26184164

Looks like a police incident. RIP


----------



## 50000tears (14 Feb 2014)

Just saw this. Terrible. RIP


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

Horrid


----------



## Leodis (14 Feb 2014)

My heart goes out to the families.


----------



## Beebo (14 Feb 2014)

Awful, awful news.
It's not clear what has happened but it doesnt look good. My thoughts are with the families.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Feb 2014)




----------



## simon the viking (14 Feb 2014)

Sad news


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Feb 2014)

Oh no!
RIP and thoughts with the families today


----------



## LutherB (14 Feb 2014)

That's terrible. RIP


----------



## Beebo (14 Feb 2014)

From this report it sounds like, some bastard was trying to steal a convertible BMW, got rumbed by the cops and sped off.
What a scum bag.


----------



## spen666 (14 Feb 2014)

It certainly sounds like a potential homicide case rather than a "mere" driving "accident"

The wording of the BBC report is very careful


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2014)

RIP condolances to Family and friends


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Feb 2014)

Terrible, tragic incident and thoughts are with their families.


----------



## Gez73 (14 Feb 2014)

Dreadful. The fact that the IPPC are involved would suggest the possibility that it was a dangerous pursuit. Or maybe that's standard procedures.
Makes no difference to the families. RIP. Gez


----------



## glenn forger (14 Feb 2014)

Bloody awful news. 

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-police-chase-in-floodhit-purley-9127500.html


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Feb 2014)

Its so sad that these two people went out for a nice ride and some (*&&*%&*&£()&^%$234 took thier lives, so sad.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Feb 2014)

The mirror article says the car rolled and the driver had to be cut from it. No hope for the poor cyclists, and it could have as easily been a fatality with only another car involved.

The feeling I get is it was a domestic violence situation, but I guess it will become clear in some time.


----------



## CopperBrompton (14 Feb 2014)

Gez73 said:


> Dreadful. The fact that the IPPC are involved would suggest the possibility that it was a dangerous pursuit. Or maybe that's standard procedures.


It is standard procedure for the IPCC to be called in whenever a police vehicle was present at the time a collision occurs. From the _Standard_ report, there didn't appear to have been a pursuit, the collision occurred as soon as police arrived.


----------



## CopperBrompton (14 Feb 2014)

jefmcg said:


> The feeling I get is it was a domestic violence situation, but I guess it will become clear in some time.


'Concern for welfare' is a phrase I've seen used both with domestic violence cases, and with people believed to be intending to harm themselves.


----------



## david k (14 Feb 2014)

i think it reads that it wasnt the police car that struck the cyclists but another car involved?


----------



## jefmcg (14 Feb 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/feb/14/two-cyclists-killed-crash-flood-hit-berkshire-village 

this seems to say unambiguously that it was a civilian car in the collision.


----------



## benb (14 Feb 2014)

Gez73 said:


> Dreadful. The fact that the IPPC are involved would suggest the possibility that it was a dangerous pursuit. Or maybe that's standard procedures.
> Makes no difference to the families. RIP. Gez



An independent investigation is standard whenever someone dies and there is any kind of police involvement: driving, armed response, death in custody etc.
It doesn't imply that the police did anything wrong, but they need to investigate to check.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Feb 2014)

Words fail me.

RIP to the 2 fellow cyclists


----------



## dand_uk (14 Feb 2014)

RIP (((


----------



## Dangermouse (14 Feb 2014)

I was reading about this on the BBC news whilst at work, so very sad. RIP


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2014)

It's best not to print what i think of this creature who killed those two cyclists! That could happen to any one of us....a chilling thought! Thoughts also to the car's owner,who finds that his/her vehicle has been stolen then used to kill someone! Would anyone want it back?


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> From this report it sounds like, some b****** was trying to steal a convertible BMW, got rumbed by the cops and sped off.
> What a scum bag.



That story annoys me, nothing but conjecture and not a single fact.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Feb 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-26208889

They've named the driver. His name has surprising Google results.


----------



## theclaud (15 Feb 2014)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-26208889
> 
> They've named the driver. His name has surprising Google results.



Blimey.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Feb 2014)

theclaud said:


> Blimey.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/1670954.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/3840039.stm


----------



## Saluki (15 Feb 2014)

RIP to the 2 cyclists. Condolences to their families too.

The driver involved sounds like a truly horrible person. I hope that they throw the book at him.


----------



## Beebo (18 Feb 2014)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-26208889
> 
> They've named the driver. His name has surprising Google results.


 
This is a sad story with a horrible ending.

Below is taken from his 2004 trial -

"Juliet Gibbon, defending, said the offences were partly a result of Walters' upbringing in a Soviet Union orphanage before he was adopted by a British vicar.
She said: "His early life was characterised by severe emotional deprivation.
"He was brought up thinking the world was a cold and hard place.
"But you can see the contrast between that upbringing and the lifestyle he is trying to emulate.
"He describes his offending as a 'stupid game' and says it was an addiction."
She added he was living a "fantasy lifestyle".
Walters, of Grangetown, Cardiff - who was adopted by a Welsh vicar - admitted 15 counts of fraud and two of theft and was jailed for three years on Friday.
Judge Janet Case told him: "You are only 21 but you have already forged an interesting career in crime.
"You are obviously a convincing young man and people trust you when you befriend them.
"You are intelligent enough to do better thing with your life."


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2014)

Result from this: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news....type--campaign..campaignid--0..fieldname--id~~

Jailed for 10 years and 3 months.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2014)

Sounds like a real lowlife,the drugged up scumbag! Not the best sentence but most times they get away with a few years so it's better than i expected.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2014)

10 years! Not very long for two lives is it? Hell probably only do 5 if he behaves himself.

That incident happend less than a mile from where I'm sitting just now, I cycle past the spot on most of my rides, only yesterday I was wondering what was happening with the case.


----------



## Big Nick (18 Apr 2014)

Absolutely tragic


----------



## Crankarm (18 Apr 2014)

This scum should have electrodes attached to him and a high voltage applied.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Apr 2014)

CarlP said:


> 10 years! Not very long for two lives is it? .



I think the maximum for death by dangerous is 14 years.

He is all but entitled to between 25 per cent and 33 per cent discount for pleading guilty which brings it down to about 10 years.


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Apr 2014)

Yes, I think the judge gave him the maximum possible sentence. Not really adequate in this case, but until we re-introduce penal colonies, nothing would be for this one.


----------



## Beebo (23 Apr 2014)

So lets get this straight, he guys was:
Speeding, drunk, on drugs, in a stolen car, escaping from Police, with no insurance, no license and banned as a result of a previous offence.
Is there anything else he could have been doing wrong?
How tragic.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Apr 2014)

The prison sentence should be such that he has to serve the full term IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Apr 2014)

Keith Oates said:


> The prison sentence should be such that he has to serve the full term IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it's likely in his case: he doesn't sound like the type to stay out of trouble in prison.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Apr 2014)

I think you misread him: raised in a Russian orphanage, adopted at age 17 by a Welsh vicar. He seems to be quite cold hearted and calculating, to put it mildly, but his previously fraud crimes make it clear that he's good of ingratiating himself. I think he's probably capable of doing whatever is required for an early release.

I don't know if Russian orphanages are anything like Romanian ones, but if so it's not surprising he is such a broken human being.


----------



## Beebo (25 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I think you misread him: raised in a Russian orphanage, adopted at age 17 by a Welsh vicar. He seems to be quite cold hearted and calculating, to put it mildly, but his previously fraud crimes make it clear that he's good of ingratiating himself. I think he's probably capable of doing whatever is required for an early release.
> 
> I don't know if Russian orphanages are anything like Romanian ones, but if so it's not surprising he is such a broken human being.


I agree with you, see my post No. 32.
He had a grim upbringing, but is intelligent and manipulative.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Apr 2014)

Beebo said:


> I agree with you, see my post No. 32.
> He had a grim upbringing, but is intelligent and manipulative.


I don't think anyone who gets drunk, drugged and then steals a car can be classed as intelligent ...


----------



## glenn forger (26 Apr 2014)

Anyone read The Telegraph today? A heart-breaking piece from one of the victim's partner, she is appalled by the sentence, it's tough reading, their nine year old son won't accept the death of his dad. Not online yet, I don't think. I checked.


----------

